# Ruby is finally in heat!



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yesterday we noticed the first drops of blood. I was starting to think she would never go into heat. She is 21 months old and this is her first heat. 

I have a quick question. She has thrown up twice (once per day) since going into heat. Is this related, do you think? I wasn't sure if maybe her stomach could be upset because of her heat or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats!? Kiya did vomit daily just before her cycle started then had some diarrhea during. I did some reading about this and this happens to some..others not. I did the usual of boiled chicken and rice for about 5 days or so. A tbsp of cottage cheese daily helped with the diarrhea.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha. The only reason I am happy about it is because we are going on vacation in May. I was having nightmares of her going into heat at her foster family's home and it causing issues with the other dogs present. 

Anyway, thank you for the tips!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I totally understand your anxiety. Penny is 22 months and still nothing and we are leaving the country next week for a seven day honeymoon while my mom watches the dogs. Although she loves them, she is not dog savvy and would have no clue what to do if it happens while we are gone. Fingers crossed. 

And good for you. No more wondering if there's a health concern.


----------

